# xenical



## infertilebuthopeful (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi there,
          Can anyone help me. Im wondering what Xenical is,does it help with weight loss or is it a fertility drug? I have recently had two cycles of clomid which were unsuccessful and am due to start super ov injections in the next month. Am also trying to lose about 3 stone, and while i am working hard and excercising, the weight is coming off slowly, which is so disheartening at times. Any help or suggetions welcome
Kate (infertilebuthopeful)


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi - welcome to the board.

Xenical is used to help lose weight and I don't think you should try to conceive when taking it...some of the girls have been on it and I am sure they will help you out.

GL

Sarah


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Xenical is similar to Reductil & is a prescribed weight loss pill.

Since we're not medically qualified & don't know your medical history, I'd recommend you discuss your weight loss plans with your GP who should be able to help you.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya, I've recently given Xenical a bash although it didn't work for me.  However, you CANNOT ttc whilst taking this drug so its not ideal if you are currently trying to get pregnant (I'm not).  Might be worth a chat with your GP or consultant.  there is a bellybuddies forum on FF but you need to get permission to access it via the technical page, or we have a clomid diet club, its pinned at the top of this page if you want to join us   x


----------



## infertilebuthopeful (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks girlies,
                  Was a bit confused as i hadnt heard of it before- kind of hoped that it could be a new fertility drug that i havent already had. Would try anything before having super ov injections again if i could. Oh well, injections here i come. 
            Thanks again
Kate (infertilebuthopeful)


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hiya,i have tried xenical and am now on reductil which i think is much better,it sends a signal to your brain saying your not hungry.So ive been eating healthy but only small portions because i dont feel hungry and the weight is coming off easier.Good luck if your thinking of trying.


----------

